# bully sticks



## JM0824 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys so I've seen lots of diffrent bully sticks how do I know which ones are better is it just the size?


----------



## scerv (Sep 4, 2012)

its not the size of the bully stick but how you use it


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

scerv said:


> its not the size of the bully stick but how you use it


LMAO!!! :clap:


----------



## scerv (Sep 4, 2012)

its a treat right...not a meal...bahaha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahahaha yeah! an very expensive one that lasts my boy all of 5 minutes  He sure does love it though! lol My boy usually get a bad belly, to him its worth it. Since its protein, its not an every day treat unless you adjust the food intake


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

My pups don't get things like this. The only thing they get are elk antlers. They are expensive but worth every penny, and best of all... No upset tummy's  They last forever and my dogs looove them! So if your looking for a long lasting "treat" I would go with an antler!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

JM0824 said:


> Hey guys so I've seen lots of diffrent bully sticks how do I know which ones are better is it just the size?


If you MUST get bully sticks for your dog....stick with USA companies.

Red Barn(a USA company that makes 80% of their products within the country) makes decent bully sticks, but these are made in Paraguay in a plant owned and controlled by Red Barn---and they fully disclose that:



> those products listed as "Made in Paraguay" are made in our company owned and operated plant so we can maintain and guaranty our quality control policies are met at all times. Our manufacturing plants, at home or abroad, are a reflection of our company and the standards we uphold. - See more at: Made in the USA - Pet Product Manufacturer - Redbarn Pet Products


Here are their Bully Sticks: Straight Bully Sticks - Dog Treats - Redbarn Pet Products

Big chain department stores that sell "bully sticks" are more than often than not selling you CRAP manufactured overseas in China. You can research all kinds of horrible stories with canine products from over the Pacific, it's pretty well documented.

Depending on how heavy a chewer your dog is, the Bully Sticks probably won't last more than a day TOPS if you let the dog have at it. They stink and they make anything they're chewed on stink.

As mentioned by Ziva, I would look into antlers. That's all I've given my dogs.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I also get the frozen marrow bones, that keeps my boy entertained for a few hours. Or red barn's busy bone. The only problem with that is diesel gets frustrated with it and starts whining when he can't get the crap in the middle anymore.

I also got him one of those huge bones at petco that looked burnt. He hasn't touched it until today. I thought it would keep him busy but Ziva's mommy is right, the antlers are the way to go. They last forever and that seems to be my boys favorite no matter what else I get him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Look for dnr auctions. Its a great place to pick up lots of antlers for a good price. My buddy got 10 half racks for $100. Each half rack could make 3 to 4 of the antler chunks you buy in stores.


----------



## JM0824 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hahaha you guys are funny.. I had heard about the antlers also, so is that a better option? I just want something to keep her busy for a while. I've tried kongs but she gets bored with it quick


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JM0824 said:


> Hahaha you guys are funny.. I had heard about the antlers also, so is that a better option? I just want something to keep her busy for a while. I've tried kongs but she gets bored with it quick


My best friend is a outdoorsman. He only gives his dog bones to xhew. I gave my dog "flex" (hes pretty much a 90lbs mouth, he will chew and destroy anything he can) a small antler and hes still chewing on it 2 month later. Antlers will be my chew toy of choice from now on.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll have to look into antlers, I have heard of them before but never really put much thought Into them... 

John has to have plenty of chew toys with right now consists of a variety of things to include some rawhide bones, otherwise he will start eating my house, lol. Smh... 

As for treats I give him pig ears and raw steak.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Antlers and deer bones are the only chews my dog gets. I save the horns and bigger bones from my hunts for him.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hash, idk if I've ever seen a pic of your dog, he's very handsome!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Hash, idk if I've ever seen a pic of your dog, he's very handsome!


Thanks, He's a mongrel and a decent watch dog. He fits in great with my family.


----------



## jlieu (Sep 20, 2013)

I second the antlers. I just tried it recently and it has been a great chewing tool whenever Odin gets bored...he seems to love the thrill of gnawing it down to get to the marrow inside the center. Plus for $10, it has lasted over two weeks now...can't go wrong with that!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you tried freezing peanut butter in the kong? When the stuff is frozen it lasts longer just like marrow bones diesels mom mentioned as well. Different antlers last different amount of one as well. Elk lasts longer that deer etc etc. good luck did bing what works best!


----------



## JM0824 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the input:goodpost:. I'll try different things to see what she likes best


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

wow!!!!!!!!! i've never heard of giving antlers, if you pay attentin you can learn something new every day,

other than hunting or knowing someone that does, how can i get some???


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> wow!!!!!!!!! i've never heard of giving antlers, if you pay attentin you can learn something new every day,
> 
> other than hunting or knowing someone that does, how can i get some???


Department of natural resources auctions. They sell illegally harvested antlers in bulk. Some pet stores or feed stores also sell them. You could possibly even find them online.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

A guy from work had a bunch of random antlers at his house to he grabbed a couple for me, hopefully John takes to chewing on them.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> A guy from work had a bunch of random antlers at his house to he grabbed a couple for me, hopefully John takes to chewing on them.


If he doesn't, soak them in warm beef or chicken broth....DO NOT cook/boil them. This got my female interested when she initially wasn't. Also, if John has a lot of toys and is ignoring the antler, simply take all the toys away and leave JUST the antler out for a few days. Trust me, he'll take to it :doggy:

As for bully sticks, that is all I feed (in terms of a high-prized snack). Luna has tried em all. THE BEST I have come across that takes her longer than 10 minutes to gobble are called "SUPER BULLY STICKS". They are the most durable as far as bullysticks go. They are at least double the width of a normal bully stick but are also only 4-6" long. I get mine locally. They're a lifesaver....just one of them keeps her occupied for at least an hour.

Edit: She once took down HALF of a RAW LEG OF LAMB....bone, gristle, marrow and all faster than she can make work of this super bully stick! Soo odd!




She wanted nothing to do with her antlers and then one day I woke up to some "grinding noise?" : )


----------

